# Finally got my deeps for next spring stencilled - pics



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Been procrastinating all summer on stencilling my boxes for next year. It was warm today, and I finally got it done! :applause: Enjoy the picture. Sorry if a bit colorful; I use whatever paint is lying around, so long as it's exterior.


----------



## PapaB (Oct 1, 2012)

The whole stack puts me to mind of a Rubik's Cube! At any rate good job they look good.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

The Periodic Table came to my mind!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Nice clean work but....you would have better security branding them. When they end up a few hundred miles away and painted over, SCH is nobody. Your state registered brand number is you.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry they will only allow you to check two items through.....even to Schenectady.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I like the a brand for security but the stencil looks sharp.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Yeah, eventually I will get a brand, but I don't have the budget for it at this point. At 20 hives, (making it 50 next spring), this should do for now.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Why the different colors?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jim lyon said:


> Sorry they will only allow you to check two items through.....even to Schenectady.


I wondered about that too. Thought it was short for school.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Robbin said:


> Why the different colors?


He explained that in the first Post. It's what he had laying around.


----------

